# Bristol record shops



## Termite Man (Sep 8, 2012)

I want to go on a vinyl buying spree but I don't have a clue what record shops in Bristol are good for this any recommendations for where to go, I want new and secondhand stuff and a variety of genres.


----------



## Geri (Sep 8, 2012)

Plastic Wax on Gloucester Road is a bout the only one I can think of.


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2012)

Plastic Wax is the one, definitely. Up Gloucester Road a couple of hundred metres and on the other side is Prime Cuts, which has loads of vinyl and CDs for £1 or 3.

Rise on the Triangle has a bit of vinyl, and they've just started selling second hand stuff too. There's a couple of places in the Old Market too.


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 8, 2012)

There's also the place downstairs at the Repsycho vintage clothes shop, which is another location for Prime Cuts iirc. Again, just up the Gloucester Road from Plastic Wax. Pretty much everywhere else has shut now sadly.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 8, 2012)

When did Replay die?


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, I forgot Head in the Galleries, which can be quite good. I'm not sure how good their vinyl section is though.


----------



## BlackArab (Sep 10, 2012)

Jeez, I don't come here for ages and end up re-posting the same stuff I did last time:

_I would recommend Genesis Records also on Stapleton Road 5-10 mins walk from the cafe. Also Chemical Records on Feeder Road. _

I'll be back around Christmas in case anyone needs a pressie idea and is thinking of buying vinyl......


----------



## stavros (Sep 12, 2012)

I've no idea of its ownership these days, i.e. HMV or an independent franchise, but there's a Fopp opposite College Green at the bottom of Park Street.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 15, 2012)

I've done a partial tour of the record shops today  



I have got

El-P - Cure4Cancer
Harry Belafonte - Calypso
S*M*A*S*H - Self Abuse
Wire - IBTABA
Sheep On Drugs - Greatest Hits
The Art of Noise - In Visible Silence
The Birthday Party - Peel Sessions
John Cale - Slow Dazzle
The Bristol Reggae Explosion 3
The Shirelles - Happy and in Love
The Hillbilly Moon Explosion - Buy Beg or Steal

and saving the best for last

A 3 record box set of THE WOMBLES inculding

REMEMBER YOU'RE A WOMBLE
KEEP ON WOMBLING
WOMBLING SONGS

and also 2 Adam and the Ants singles (for the b-sides)


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2012)

Where from?


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 16, 2012)

stavros said:


> Where from?


 
Went to all the ones in the market and Fopp, I'm going to do another trip in a month or so to the ones I missed.


----------



## stavros (Sep 17, 2012)

It's perhaps worth, if you've got time, having a browse of the selection at the Oxfam at the top of Park Street and the BHF on Whiteladies. You never know what you might find there.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 18, 2012)

One of the market places had a load of 78's I can't ply them but I really want them


----------

